# littel bit of technical riding..



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thought i share this with you guys.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

pretty cool man.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet, way different than mud riding.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

sweet vid! those claws on that first renegade look awesome, i want some!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

they must not be judging by how long it takes cause these guys aint in no hurry!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That looks like the trails i ride in WV but not that slow and more rocks with mud hole inbetween.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

alot of the trails in my part of the planet are like that too.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like fun!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

looks like it would b alot easier with a smaller atv


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I am sure it is timed. And from the judge following him around it looks like they take off points everytime you reverse. Watch the video, everytime the rider reverses, the judge starts writing.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

yep i noticed that


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yup thats y i said it would b easier on a smaller atv cuz that big azz canned ham cant turn like an old honda 300


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

boring !!!!!!!!!! bwhahahahhahahahhahhahaa


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like ordinary trail riding in slow motion.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep, slooooooooowwwwwww. I'd like to try that coarse on my bike with the xtr's and just 2"lift all around.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

What kind of tires does the first (red) outty have? This looks like fun, especially since i like rock crawling and slow tech stuff.


----------

